# Humorous but informative..



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Context?
How were these particular peoples pockets cherry-picked?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I noticed that the majority have at least some sort of knife on them. Makes me feel better that I carry at least 2 of them myself every where I go 

I also have a multi-tool and hubby just gave me another small one he got from some construction company/ sub contractor for using their services at work that I plan on sticking in one of the vehicles so it's always handy

Interesting pics


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

dood... makes me wanna be a fish cop


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL Tree cops find the patches of weed first!they edited out the mini-bong!


----------

